# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  ParaPharma

## tasosberdesis

Any opinions about Para Pharma?

----------


## Cuz

Used them 10 years ago when fairly new, good to go then but now their prices have skyrocketted and idk about quality

----------


## tasosberdesis

Thank you so much!

----------

